
Wine-tasting: it's junk science - Libertatea
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/jun/23/wine-tasting-junk-science-analysis
======
JoeAltmaier
If wine-tasting were anything else, we'd recognize it as quackery immediately.
The made-up vocabulary, un-testable results, self-motivated promotion of
certain wines, corporate sponsorship and exaggerated claims wouldn't pass if
it were a car, or a drug, or even a detergent.

